# Southeast GA panther



## Ol' Red

This picture was taken by my mother on our farm in SE GA.  There were two, the other had a collar but it ran off before she could get a picture of it.  A wildlife biologist has already confirmed this is way too large to be a bobcat.  

-Red


----------



## 60Grit

Don't look nothing like the big cat I saw. And looks exactly like some of the big bobcats I used to see when hunting in Twiggs county.


----------



## Ol' Red

Bobcats don't have tails like that.  That is easily a 60lb cat.  The biologist I showed it to estimated the weight between 60-70lbs.

Red


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

Looks like a big ole bobcat to me. Gotta be the biggest one Iv'e ever seen.


----------



## fulldraw74

100% Bobcat


----------



## Nicodemus

It has the body conformation of a bobcat. That sure looks like a stub tail too.


----------



## fatback

I agree, Bobcat all the way. Nice pictures too.


----------



## ugabowhunter

due to the abbreviated tail...sasquatch.


----------



## letsgohuntin

looks like a bobcat with the short body and short tail... but then again he looks fuller and thicker than the bobcats I have seen.  Wonder why the 2nd bobcat would be collared?

Nice sighting either way, thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Handgunner

It's not a panther, but a lynx.... we call'em "souped up wild cats"!

Hawwwwwwwww!

I'm in agreement with the rest, a big bobcat.  White ear and tail tips, bobbed off tail.... blocked frame...


----------



## Jriley

All cougars have long tails. Bobcats have short ones. It's still a big bobcat!


----------



## jason308

*D.....*



Delton said:


> It's not a panther, but a lynx.... we call'em "souped up wild cats"!
> 
> Hawwwwwwwww!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Whhhooooo! Shoot this thang! Have mercy, this thangs killin me!
> 
> I would say bobcat as well but I have been wrong once before....


----------



## striper commander

That's a nice sized bobcat.


----------



## Nugefan

Delton said:


> It's not a panther, but a lynx.... we call'em "souped up wild cats"!
> 
> Hawwwwwwwww!
> 
> I'm in agreement with the rest, a big bobcat.  White ear and tail tips, bobbed off tail.... blocked frame...


----------



## bucky

BIGGEST BOBCAT I'VE EVER SEEN.WALL HANGER FOR SURE.


----------



## Eshad

Knock'im out JOHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ol' Red

The tail is curled back around to the far side.  That is a 55 gallon drum behind it.  This cat has a brown body. This is not a bobcat.  Based on the avg. size of a female Florida Panther, this cat is right on par color wise and size wise.

Red


----------



## Jim McRae

That's a trophy, Boone and Crocket, monster, stud, ..........


                                   Bobcat.



Jim M.


----------



## Randy

Sorry but that is a Bobcat!


----------



## Michael Lee

Either a world record bobcat or possibly a lynx:


----------



## PWalls

Looks like a bobcat to me.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg

Bobcat


----------



## Vernon Holt

*SE Ga. Panther*



Ol' Red said:


> "*A wildlife biologist has already confirmed this is way too large to be a bobcat".* Red


 

Better get a second opinion.  Perhaps you could say that you already have about 20 second opinions.  Typical Bobcat, except perhaps for the size.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Heres a picture of another big bobcat for comparison.


----------



## Sling

Another biologist just looked at it.....
Bob


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter

bobcat, we've killed em big like that in Laurens county which is southeast georgia


----------



## Horace Rumpole

*hmmmm*

I  think Mr. Vernon's dead on, again ... and maybe that biologist might want to take a second look ... bob kitty, and a fine specimen it is!


----------



## DSGB

Looks like a big bobcat to me.


----------



## Ol' Red

Talked to a big cat expert today and they said it was a HUGE bobcat.  Guess I'll have a world record bobcat mount as soon as I see him.  I'm still curious about the one with the collar though.

Red


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Hey Ol' Red, I'm not knocking you seeing that, but my friend killed a 43 pound bobcat last deer season in a food plot in Pike County, they do get that big


----------



## ofdtruckie

Have seen three in Florida and they were similar in color but much longer tail has to be a big bobcat.


----------



## bucky

*bobcat*



Ol' Red said:


> The tail is curled back around to the far side.  That is a 55 gallon drum behind it.  This cat has a brown body. This is not a bobcat.  Based on the avg. size of a female Florida Panther, this cat is right on par color wise and size wise.
> 
> Red


Dude i hate to tell you this, but it is a bobcat.the tail is bob tail with grey and black fur and short pointed ears,all signs of a BIG BOBCAT>


----------



## bucky

*dnr*



RackNBeardOutdoors said:


> Hey Ol' Red, I'm not knocking you seeing that, but my friend killed a 57 pound bobcat last deer season in a food plot in Pike County, they do get that big


I WOULDNT TELL TO MANY PEOPLE THAT,CAUSE IT IS ILLEGAL TO SHOOT A BOBCAT TILL DECEMBER.BUT EVERYONE KNOWS NOW ANYWAY.


----------



## Craig Knight

That is a 100% BOBCAT. No doubts about it.


----------



## Lowboy

Thats a BOBCAT partner, the DNR agent who said it wasnt needs to do one of the following two things, either get some better eye glasses or stop smoking the HERB


----------



## Booner Killa

Is there anyone here that doesn't think it's a bobcat???


----------



## bfnc2003

Bobcat. Nice one too!


----------



## Handgunner

Booner Killa said:


> Is there anyone here that doesn't think it's a bobcat???


Yeah, the DNR agent that identified it as a panther!


----------



## Slasher

Delton said:


> It's not a panther, but a lynx.... we call'em "souped up wild cats"!
> 
> Hawwwwwwwww!
> 
> I'm in agreement with the rest, a big bobcat.  White ear and tail tips, bobbed off tail.... blocked frame...



"awwwwwwwww aahhh ddoooo declare!!!!', one should always give credit to ole Jerry Clower, when appropriate...


I say Big Ole Bobcat... 

By looking at it standing on the wood near the fence... definitely a bobcat... its big, but not panther BIG!!!


----------



## shaggybill

The white markings on the back of the ears are indicative of a bobcat.

I just used the word indicative, which is awesome.

Cougars dont have white markings on the back of their ears, and it doesnt really look like a cougar to me anyways.


----------



## Hunt Em Up

Oh no.. It had a collar????  "Honey !!!!!  Someone let the cat out...."  Yep its a BOB...


----------



## Racor

A big bobcat.

Looks like its WELL fed!


----------



## Glenn

That is a Bobcat....

White tips on it's ears and tail plus the tail is only 4" - 6" long.


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter

Saw these pics firsthand at lunch today with Ol' Red. Looks like a BIG bobcat.


----------



## Throwback

Ol' Red said:


> Bobcats don't have tails like that.  That is easily a 60lb cat.  The biologist I showed it to estimated the weight between 60-70lbs.
> 
> Red



You might want to have his credentials revoked and have his vision checked if he thinks that's not a bobcat.  

T


----------



## cgrier1

*ditto.....*

its a bobcat and a nice one at that......


----------



## mshipman

It's definantely a bobcat. You can even see the white tips on the back of the ears and the tip of the tail. That big cats dont have.


----------



## Georgiaboy83

This is a bobcat or linx, trust me I have seen panters before. Right up under my tree stand as a matter of fact. And let me tell you it was way bigger that this bobcat/ linx. It's tail was about 3 ft long too, which is how I know that this is no panther. How ever it could possible be a cross between a panter and a bobcat.


----------



## horsecreek

DANG GUYS CHILL ON THE MAN!!! 
HE ALREADY SAID THAT IT WAS LOOKED AT AGAIN AND NOTED IN WAS A BOBCAT...

NOTE--READ THE WHOLE THREAD BEFORE POSTING A RERUN COMMENT...


----------



## Throwback

In all seriousness, I am wondering if the cats were some kind of pet or being fed at one time because that IS a big bobcat. The one with the collar makes me wonder, especially being photographed in daylight apparently near people. 

i knew a vet once that rehabilitated a bobcat and turned it loose on it's farm. The thing would follow you around---THAT will freak you out the first time it happened to you, trust me!

T


----------



## BassWorm

Looks like a black panther that got its tail amputated in a fight and has been rolling around in the mud.


----------



## Nicodemus

I believe it is a physical impossibility for a cougar and bobcat to mate. As for a lynx, they live a long way from around here, a real long way.


----------



## jcarter

you wont see a lynx in the wild in georgia. id say probably not many in the usa period.


----------



## powerwagon

thats a largemouth bass if ive ever seen one


----------



## meathunter89

looks like a bobcat but to me ive seen them that big scared me to death at first
if u wanna know bad enough ground check em


----------

